# I Caved (After considering everything) (need names!)



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

Aright. So I considered it, and I decided that I would get this fourth and final rat. And this time, I mean it. Four is my absolute maximum. It's all I have time and money for. 

I finally went back to the pet store today and picked her up. This is the first rat that I'll have gotten from a pet store in nearly 9 years, and she's smaller than any rat I've ever had before. She seems great though. I had her out in the car, and am working on immersion training now. She's curious, but not too bold yet. She's come up and given me kisses (kind of) without me asking already, and she keeps climbing in my sleeve, curling up for a bit, then going out to explore and eventually starting all over. She's also been nibbling my finger tips, but nicely. Like not actually biting, just barely scraping them (gently) with her teeth. 

Because she's so small, should I wait a while before I introduce her to my other rats? She's probably just a little bit bigger than a mouse. 

The pet store that I got her from literally just finished quarantining them (they keep them in the shop for 2 weeks after getting the before they'll sell them, to make sure they're healthy), so I decided that instead of doing quarantine I would just get her checked by the vet. I made an appointment a few days ago and was lucky that I got an appointment for today. She's been given the all clear so she'll be in the same room and everything. I'm just worried that she'll get hurt if I put them in the same cage.

Anyways, here's some pictures. 




























Sorry for the blurry images!

So now I'm looking for name suggestions. Anyone?
I'm looking for any type of name. Doesn't matter if it comes from a show, or if it's just pretty sounding.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

No name suggestions?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Wait until she is bigger but you can do monitored play time/intros now but don't put her in the cage. She is super cute makes me want a baby  

I'm dreadful with names otherwise I'd suggest one for you  my past three cats have been named fluffy (obvious) puss puss and mister kitty so if that means anything lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jooliah (Jun 14, 2013)

Aw she is cute! I love the shade that shade of brown! reminds me of caramel macchiato. My name suggestions are: Coco, Mocha, Koa, Mel, Bean and Carrie  Good luck with your name search!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd start letting them play together now (closely supervised), but definitely wait to put them in cage together until she's a bit bigger. She's adorable, by the way!  I don't know why, but she looks like a Pistachio to me.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Names that come to mine are Petuna, Feline, Matilda, Eloise, Bindy, Amelia, Cinderella, or Juniper.


----------



## mnesson (Jun 18, 2013)

TexasRatties said:


> Names that come to mine are Petuna, Feline, Matilda, Eloise, Bindy, Amelia, Cinderella, or Juniper.


I love the name Eloise for her!


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I would do it based on her personality. That's just me though


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

call her nooshk nooshk. so fun to say. I just named one of mine that. I didn't do quarenteen. I didn't want her to be alone. I just threw her in because my girls are just so gentle and welcoming. everything went well so yay for me. ah mystique? calise? that's awesome. but still... nooshk lol


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

captain fluffy pants?


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

What about melody?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

How aboutaprikaNestleLolliPiperNellieSassafras (Sassy)JuniperGingerTillyEllieHollyPixie CloverBasilShe is soooo cuttttteeee!


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Lol sorry for that runnyonnyness  didn't mean to...


----------



## Luminescent (May 28, 2013)

Lesti said:


> How aboutaprikaNestleLolliPiperNellieSassafras (Sassy)JuniperGingerTillyEllieHollyPixie CloverBasilShe is soooo cuttttteeee!


Ha, my girls are called Tilly and Ellie actually. XD She's adorable!! I like flowery names- maybe Daisy, Petunia, Tulip, Rose, Violet?


----------



## Bluelilly (Apr 4, 2013)

some thing with a D .. but I dont know what ???


----------



## nattybrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh....LOVE her whiskers!! What about the name Olive? (As in Popeye & Olive Oyl)


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Pistachio would be adorable!


----------

